# Stock to Custom Interiors from Bowtie Connection



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Well you all know the name, and we are now ready to do your interior for just about any car. We offer convertible tops in just about any color out there from vinyl to stayfast. Custom seat covers with cloth inserts for your ragtops. We are not the cheapest but when it comes to classic cars we know a thing or two. So hit us up if your in SO CAL and want your stuff done by the professionals. I will be posting some of our work during the week, so you can get an idea of how we do our stuff from start to finish  562-924-4610 We are located in Artesia CA Near the 91 & 605.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

custom 57 belair interior done about 4 years ago!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

HT inserts in a 63 rag


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

Is there any other blue kits other than the OG ones that I can get for a 64 impala. do you have pics. would it be just the seat covers or seat covers and the door panels.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

We also offer seat repair as well. If you have a rusted out back seat for a ragtop we just might be able to save it for you!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

how much starting for a OG black interior 
everything done ????


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 16 2009, 08:28 PM~13300091
> *how much starting for a OG black interior
> everything done ????
> *


for a 64 ??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 16 2009, 08:33 PM~13300153
> *for a 64 ??
> *


ss, ht or rag?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 17 2009, 12:55 AM~13302319
> *ss, ht or rag?
> *


ht


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

You guys need some blue leather that came from lowriders2choppers? I have six hides still rolled up and in the box from him. Oh yeah, I finally got my CarsInc catalog and figured out the interior kit. Navy vinyl, 69 with the front bench seat


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

not right now but thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

how much for a full 64 hard top interior 
door pannels 
headliner 
dash 
seats 
everything???


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 19 2009, 08:56 PM~13332278
> *how much for a full 64 hard top interior
> door pannels
> headliner
> ...


3500 installed with new foam cars 1 kit with cloth inserts better than new :biggrin:


----------



## m.gonzalez (Jan 1, 2008)

HOW MUCH 4 A 66 IMPALA SS EVERYTHING DONE STOCK GUN METAL WITH RED INSERTS LIKE THE 63 RAG ON THE PAGE


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 21 2009, 06:25 PM~13348496
> *3500 installed with new foam cars 1 kit with cloth inserts better than new  :biggrin:
> *


thats not bad


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

all this stuff was nasty seats needed alot of repairs fron and back but this is the finished product! Next week they will be re covered and ready to install!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Brent, you'd know...what size Nardi would go on a G-Body?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Mar 26 2009, 01:50 PM~13398018
> *Brent, you'd know...what size Nardi would go on a G-Body?
> *


360mm


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2009, 04:06 PM~13398160
> *360mm
> *


thanks homie, preciate it :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 21 2009, 09:25 PM~13348496
> *3500 installed with new foam cars 1 kit with cloth inserts better than new  :biggrin:
> *


good price


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

BRENT I NEED A GREEN TOP BOOT FOR THE 63 HOW MUCH.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

175.00


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Damn you guys do great work. how much for a 65 rag. everything


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Mar 31 2009, 08:06 PM~13448411
> *Damn you guys do great work. how much for a 65 rag. everything
> *


about 5k including top


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 31 2009, 05:01 PM~13446164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking color; any chance that these seat covers that are made for an Impala can be altered for a 1980 Cadillac Coupe? Always love the interior on the Impalas and why not use the pattern in a Cadillac. Would you let me know. BTW, my interior code is 603 so it might be the same color as the seats pictured here. 
Thanks


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

all done!


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Looking Good!!


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## RESURRECTION_2009 (Mar 29, 2009)

DAMM JOHN FREDDY DONT PLAY


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESURRECTION_2009_@Apr 4 2009, 07:34 PM~13484719
> *DAMM JOHN FREDDY DONT PLAY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

how much for a 63 impala 50/50 split bench og interior kit green wit the cloth inserts complete.. instaled  & do i need to make a apointment & how long does it take to get done.. hit me up with a p.m. to let me kno..thank's homie


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 6 2009, 01:45 PM~13498417
> *how much for a 63 impala 50/50 split bench oj interior kit green wit the cloth inserts complete.. instaled
> *


WTF u want oj guts for :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 6 2009, 03:46 PM~13498981
> *WTF u want oj guts for  :biggrin:
> *


lol.. my homie oj was talk'n to me when i was post'n that shit... opp's :roflmao:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 6 2009, 02:45 PM~13498417
> *how much for a 63 impala 50/50 split bench og interior kit green wit the cloth inserts complete.. instaled  & do i need to make a apointment & how long does it take to get done.. hit me up with a p.m. to let me kno..thank's homie
> *


 :wave: :dunno: :wave: :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 15 2009, 08:37 PM~13589709
> *:wave:  :dunno:  :wave:  :dunno:
> *


3500 installed takes about 3-4 weeks to get the kit.


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

Just got my 62 painted surf green,what color interiors do you have to match? Can you post pics. OG interiors Thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 15 2009, 09:27 PM~13590523
> *3500 installed takes about 3-4 weeks to get the kit.
> *


THANK'S HOMIE.. ILL HIT YOU UP'S WHEN IM READY..


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

can you guys get the chrome trim that you can see on the armrest for a 63 rag? just that piece, that's all i need.


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYLIFEDUECE_@Apr 17 2009, 10:18 PM~13611859
> *Just got my 62 painted  surf green,what color interiors do you have to match? Can you post pics. OG interiors  Thanks
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## 1947chevvy (Mar 22, 2009)

u guys only do 60s impalas.....gotta 46 bomb


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1947chevvy_@Apr 29 2009, 08:26 PM~13736290
> *u guys only do 60s impalas.....gotta 46 bomb
> *


we do anything


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYLIFEDUECE_@Apr 23 2009, 09:17 PM~13673090
> *:dunno:
> *



the og green 62 kit will work


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

any pictures? Thankyou :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

B anything for 71-73 impala/caprice?


----------



## 1947chevvy (Mar 22, 2009)

gimme idea what im lookin at for a 46 chevy coupe tan cloth imitation mohair everything


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice work


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 30 2009, 03:09 PM~13434207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  hey bro. wut color is this and do you have any pics of "fawn" interiors?
thanks.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 15 2009, 04:42 PM~13287983
> *HT inserts in a 63 rag
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

how much to do a red stayfast top on a 65 rag?And if you do chrome how much to drop off car and get it back with a chrome rack and red stafast top?


----------



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

Do you have any pics of 1964 SS impala buckets with cloth inserts


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ol urk_@May 20 2009, 12:42 PM~13947888
> *Do you have any pics of 1964 SS impala buckets with cloth inserts
> *


no sorry


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt PM bowtieconnection for all questions


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

GOT YOUR PM THANKS


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

DAMN GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

PM sent Friday.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

can u post pics of surf green 62


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 16 2009, 02:38 PM~13295856
> *We also offer seat repair as well. If you have a rusted out back seat for a ragtop we just might be able to save it for you!
> 
> 
> ...


interesting


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

ALMOST COMMIN YOUR WAY


----------



## luxurymnte8788 (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks John, Cya next week.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Jan 12 2010, 11:08 PM~16274284
> *Thanks John, Cya next week.
> *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

JOHN AND FREDDY PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR HUSTLE HARDER ALL LEATHER GOOD LOOKING OUT


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Gonna look fresh JD! :nicoderm: 

Interior by bowtie connection:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

ey brent can you get your hands on some 64 impala bench seat moldings that are show worthy?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Feb 20 2010, 02:28 AM~16668834
> *ey brent can you get your hands on some 64 impala bench seat moldings that are show worthy?
> *


brent is no longer here he might have some hit him up .. mr impala on here


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Feb 20 2010, 01:28 AM~16668834
> *ey brent can you get your hands on some 64 impala bench seat moldings that are show worthy?
> *



john would have some i think i have a few but they would need to be restored.


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 20 2010, 09:50 AM~16668599
> *Gonna look fresh JD! :nicoderm:
> 
> Interior by bowtie connection:
> ...


is this you interiour? very nice and clean


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

ok well who can reanodize my bench seat moldings and pillar moldings :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

MY 2008 TRUCKS LEATHER DONT FEEL AS SOFT AS THE TREYS SEATS












SOME SUEDE


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Feb 22 2010, 11:50 AM~16686322
> *is this you interiour? very nice and clean
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sashpa25 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow!!!
looks excellent. It seems that this company provides good services. 
Should be tried!!!  



________________________
Lanzarote


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Phillybagged63 (Sep 4, 2009)

can you make a set of 4 door ht seats look like 2 door ht seats with the inserts?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Phillybagged63_@Mar 8 2010, 07:11 PM~16831901
> *can you make a set of 4 door ht seats look like 2 door ht seats with the inserts?
> *


yup


----------



## motionthree (Mar 27, 2008)

how much in saddle with all 4 door panels


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

1957 ht kit by CIADELLA


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

here is the 57 finished


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

good work!! :thumbsup: im located in san diego how much would it be for just the front seat done original on a 74 impala if i take the seat to you.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

stay tuned for Russel Thomas pix.............


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Last week dropped off these 61 rag interior parts, some of which need alot of help.............BTC is doing full restore on the cores and then installing new OG custom color interior kit!!!!!!!! Stay tuned for progress pix. Mind you there is no rush on this job, I told him I would not be back for a month or two......


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

NICE WORK!!!


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

how much for seat covers for a 63 convertible black with hard top inserts


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 20 2010, 12:50 AM~16668599
> *Gonna look fresh JD! :nicoderm:
> 
> Interior by bowtie connection:
> ...


this is CLEAN


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Apr 6 2010, 11:54 AM~17111884
> *Last week dropped off these 61 rag interior parts, some of which need alot of help.............BTC is doing full restore on the cores and then installing new OG custom color interior kit!!!!!!!!  Stay tuned for progress pix.  Mind you there is no rush on this job, I told him I would not be back for a month or two......
> 
> 
> ...


ANY PROGRESS PICS?


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

can you make seat covers with the 63 Impala ht pattern to fit a 66 Impala???? is so how much???


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

with San Berdo show around the corner they have been super duper busy trying to knock out cars for the show. I told BTC no rush when i dropped it off so they are still working on it, but I have to wait my turn in line. And when I was there there was quite a line. I will be starting a long over due build topic probably by the end of this summer on my 61 rag of which I will post tons of pix.........I can tell you this, the cores I dropped off needed some love, the rear seats some springs were broke and some rods were rotted pretty bad. The job they are doing for me is full resto, replace all broken springs, fix all rotted bars, then blast and powder coat and then custom stock og interior. 

I have been doing business with BTC for probably close to 10 years since they started next door to Reds and in that time span I have visited just about every shop they have had and seen BTC work their magic on 100s of impalas and I knew even though I am way up in Nor Cal that the only place I trusted to lay hands on my interior was the world famous Johns Exports(aka Bow Tie Connection)!!!!!!!!

   



> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@May 31 2010, 11:47 AM~17654339
> *ANY PROGRESS PICS?
> *


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jun 2 2010, 11:39 AM~17674224
> *with San Berdo show around the corner they have been super duper busy trying to knock out cars for the show.  I told BTC no rush when i dropped it off so they are still working on it, but I have to wait my turn in line.  And when I was there there was quite a line.  I will be starting a long over due build topic probably by the end of this summer on my 61 rag of which I will post tons of pix.........I can tell you this, the cores I dropped off needed some love, the rear seats some springs were broke and some rods were rotted pretty bad.  The job they are doing for me is full resto, replace all broken springs, fix all rotted bars, then blast and powder coat and then custom stock og interior.
> 
> I have been doing business with BTC for probably close to 10 years since they started next door to Reds and in that time span I have visited just about every shop they have had and seen BTC work their magic on 100s of impalas and I knew even though I am way up in Nor Cal that the only place I trusted to lay hands on my interior was the world famous Johns Exports(aka Bow Tie Connection)!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------

